# R32 Support Vehicle



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

After destroying my Honda Element last week I decided the follow-up car should be something that can haul more than four people. There are many choices these days, however the "Care Free Maintenance" and 0% financing put it over the top for me. Many thanks to Stephan at Deel Volkswagen in Coral Gables for putting together an excellent deal for me. 




























My daily driver



















Thanks for looking, see you around the forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Sour Diesal GTI (Sep 5, 2009)

how it feel on the HWY Chase ???????????????

we gotta see that monster hit the track @least once yo !!!!!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for not giving me credit since I was the first one to suggest you go see Stephan and the first to say VW had some 0% financing and some pretty good sign and drive deals....


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

familiar color  got mine from Andy (mreuro) I was his first customer ever  !


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

With your 0% how much below invoice did you pay? My dealer said the $5k VW cash can't be used with the 0%. Thanks.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

I paid $30K for my SE, with RSE and Nav (Sticker was 34,400) and got the 0%. Dealer would not give us anything more. They said if i paid cash, or financed on my own, they would come down to $26,800


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

You should have probably taken the bigger rebate and finance on your own... Assuming the market interest rate of 3.4 for 60 months loan, even with interest you are better off financing the entire amount. However, if you're happy with the deal that's all that matters.


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats! That's exactly what we did- $25300 and brought our own financing as the total money paid over the life of loan would be less than the 0%. 

Good choice on color!  I'm starting to see more and more in my town. There used to only be a Red SEL Premium and a white SE and Black SEL, now I see the grey and browns popping up- still the only Antigua in town tho!


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks awesome! Great photos! Enjoy the new Routan. :beer:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

we paid much more for our SEL Premium  but 0% for 72 months is nice


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Didn't get the green light to pick up the HID's due to _funding_ issues.  Also I was instructed to *not* start modding this car. :thumbdown: Help me out here Garey, how do you do it?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

only mods ours has are:
* Mopar iPod adapter
* NAV TV All GIGadapter to be able to watch TV on the front monitor, enter info in GPS while in motion and activate rear view camera while in forward motion
* Monster mats
* Debadged


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Went back to the dealer and got the driver's side rear sun shade fixed as well as a new windshield wiper motor replaced that was working intermitently. So far so good. :thumbup:


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

The new edition!


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

nice color. it looks great with the license plate frame not drilled in the front.

I told myself I wouldn't mod it... Having said that, I have OEM 20's (Dodge Durango) on the way.

MyGig Lockpick is next:
http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm

Contemplating running boards, my grandparents have a tough time getting in the car. I'll consider that a mod...


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Chedman13 said:


> nice color. it looks great with the license plate frame not drilled in the front.
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't mod it... Having said that, I have OEM 20's (Dodge Durango) on the way.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! 
yeah I saw running boards and door sills, both look great and are functional. The only mod I've done is the OEM Monster mats, I got an insane deal on ebay! 
I'm still on the no modding list right now, (we're getting ready to buy a house) We do need new tires and we're on stock tires at 60k so I'm looking for some takeoff Durango wheels if I can find a good deal with good tires I may do it!


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

OEM Monster Mats are the way to go, I got the WeatherTech and they don't fit right and had to return them. They are also slippery.

The stainless steel foot rest is amazing that another member here makes by hand.

I have 6/32nd on my tires and the same reason, if I have to replace my tires, might as well get new wheels (great excuse I tell myself).

TPMS can be had via Dodge ones, they are much cheaper than the VW re-branded ones. $50 ebay shipped roughly.

I paid $33k for my SEL Premium, and it was worth every penny already from the use and utility my family has gotten out of it.

A little bit more rare compared to the Honda and Toyota minivans as well.



Basil Fawlty said:


> Thank you!
> yeah I saw running boards and door sills, both look great and are functional. The only mod I've done is the OEM Monster mats, I got an insane deal on ebay!
> I'm still on the no modding list right now, (we're getting ready to buy a house) We do need new tires and we're on stock tires at 60k so I'm looking for some takeoff Durango wheels if I can find a good deal with good tires I may do it!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> The stainless steel foot rest is amazing that another member here makes by hand.


Yep, it's Da' Bomb! Thanks man.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

BTW, if I were you, I'd buy the running boards in a heart beat due to your color.

http://volkswagenpartspeople.com/product/Routan/2013/Sport and Design/Running Boards - Painted

$119.20! That's an incredible discount.

I've thought of buying them, prepping/sanding them down, then bringing in to paint -- but don't have the time... it'd be cheaper than buying them pre-painted for white.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

How come the price could differ from $120 to $624 for the same part, just different color? There must be some kind of price error. Or a heaven deal for someone!


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Not a price error, just a clearance on existing stock I believe.

I've seen that price for the light blue. The white (mine) is still very expensive.

You're good with cars.. you should buy them and prep them yourself. A paint booth will probably spray it for you for $100.



Artem said:


> How come the price could differ from $120 to $624 for the same part, just different color? There must be some kind of price error. Or a heaven deal for someone!


----------

